

Amazon Down? - rabidonrails

I&#x27;m trying to reach amazon (mostly aws) and I can&#x27;t seem to get through...anyone else seeing this?
======
0x001E84EE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6238877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6238877)

------
generj
Well, I guess everyone might get another chance to figure out if their
automatic-failover schemes really work...

------
dive
yep. cannot access aws console. amazon.com is down too.
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/amazon.com.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/amazon.com.html)

------
generj
I likewise cannot reach the Amazon homepage.

------
konceptz
S3 bucket URL access seems to be working.

~~~
dive
all our aws services seems to be working too (I mean 'from browser'). but we
cannot connect via ssh or get access via aws console to our servers.

~~~
rabidonrails
We're unable to send emails with SES but otherwise things look ok...for now.

------
rabidonrails
Seems to be back (@2:36 CST)

